# The Giants Win The Super Bowl!



## Shimmer (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes.

F*****g yes.


Stick that in your pipe and smoke it Tom. 

Ohhhhh, remember your little comment in that interview about Plaxico (sp?) only giving y'all 17 points for the game, calling it 23-17 Giants?  And all the rest of your team's comments about how ridiculous the prediction was? Talking about how 'the game's played on the field' and 'pffft. ok.'? 

Burn baby. You didn't even make that.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 4, 2008)

MY dad and I were pulling for Giants. They earned it taking out Cowboys and Packers. My mom and Nephew were for the Pats. Too bad soooo sad!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not a Giants fan at all, but fucking KUDOS to them and their defense.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 4, 2008)

I got admit the first half was boring. Hell, right up until the last 5 minutes of the game was boring. tee hee. 

You see Bill Belichick and his exit at .01 sec??! lol


----------



## *KT* (Feb 4, 2008)

DH is an old school Patriots fan.  He lived in NH before I moved his butt to MI, hehe.  Was a very tough game and both teams played really hard.  I like to see a clean game where it's just played and not tons of questionable calls where people go back and whine about anything.  Grats to the Giants fans.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes I did and I called him a crybaby for it. That's inexcusable, as coach, you're supposed to finish the thing out.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 4, 2008)

Thats gotta hurt though, your first lost of the season...is AT the Superbowl.


----------



## *KT* (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_I got admit the first half was boring. Hell, right up until the last 5 minutes of the game was boring. tee hee. 

You see Bill Belichick and his exit at .01 sec??! lol_

 
Yeah, it was hellishly boring.  

And to clarify for any who didn't happen to watch, Belichick didn't exit the stadium or anything, he walked onto the field to congratulate the coaches & players. Talk about the field getting swarmed with players and photogs!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **KT** 

 
_Yeah, it was hellishly boring.  

And to clarify for any who didn't happen to watch, Belichick didn't exit the stadium or anything, he walked onto the field to congratulate the coaches & players. Talk about the field getting swarmed with players and photogs!_

 
No he didn't.
He walked on the field to do the niceties, then 1 second was added back to the clock, NFL rules said that NY had to take the snap, and Bellichick left the field. 

One of the commentators even remarked that NE's defense was going to have to line up on the field while Bellichick was walking down the tunnel leaving the game. 

He left the game before time was over.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 4, 2008)

That is true he did go to give congrats but he knew it was not over yet


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 4, 2008)

What he did was a bitch move...


----------



## *KT* (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok, cause I saw everyone out on the field with swarms of people and then I left the room to let the dogs in because the game was over.  LOL, so they had to clear all the people off the field, put offense and defense back out there for 1 second?  How retarded.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes. According to NFL rules, NY *had* to take the snap.  When the last second was left on the clock, Bellichick (who will forever in my eyes being a whimpering crybaby) left the field.


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 4, 2008)

Booo... I dislike the Manning family, but I sure am glad that I do not like in MA b.c it will be a quiet day tomorrow. LOL!!!

Tom Brady is fine, and he has 3 rings and many records.

As I always say,"It is not important when you win the game, but when you lose the game."


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 4, 2008)

And today, just now, he lost.


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 4, 2008)

True. My other aphorism is "You don't have to rank number 1 to be the best" (or something like that)  Being number 1 never guarantees success or wins.  There are many #1 draft picks that turn out to be busts and many low-ranking seeds win championships.  You see that in NCAA Men's Basketball all the time. The Pittsburgh Steelers proved that in 2006.   So my hats off to the Giants, maybe the Detroit Lions will learn a thing or two from that team.  

Yay the Pistons beat up the Mavs.  (That's for you Shimmer!! You know you are my home girl right?!?!)


----------



## triccc (Feb 4, 2008)

I was so excited when the giants won, .. i convinced my boss to let me bring a tv to work so i could watch the game!


----------



## Divinity (Feb 4, 2008)

I gotta admit, I really wanted the Patriots to win, to set a record!  But both teams really played well and I thought the Giants really did bring their A game.  I actually enjoyed the whole game and thought it was pretty exciting!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 4, 2008)

sort of not related but I never did get to share this......
My NFC championship Trip
.: My NFC trip!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_I got admit the first half was boring. Hell, right up until the last 5 minutes of the game was boring. tee hee. 

You see Bill Belichick and his exit at .01 sec??! lol_

 
lol thats true. It was so boring, my bf and his friend were falling asleep. Then we figured the game was almost over and my boyfriend yelled NOOOOOO lol! 

That was crazy. I could care less. My redskins weren't playing so it doesnt matter.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 4, 2008)

I hate the Giants. I hate the Patriots more. Bill Belichick is a classless douchebag. He deserved ever single bit of that loss yesterday. I only wish he'd been sacked in Tom Brady's place. 

I am SO glad someone beat the Patriots and I am SO glad it happened the way it did. 16-0 doesn't mean diddly squat when you can't even show up to play at the Super Bowl.


----------



## redambition (Feb 5, 2008)

i saw the last half an hour of the match (i think it was the last 8 minutes of play or something). a whole bunch of people had set the big screen TV in the staff room to watch the match.

it was the first time i've watched american football, and i had no idea what was going on until one of the guys i work with explained it to me! 

the last few minutes of play were absolutely brilliant and entertaining. the constant stoppages had me a bit confused though. i think i really need to learn more about the game to get more out of it.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_I hate the Giants. I hate the Patriots more. Bill Belichick is a classless douchebag. He deserved ever single bit of that loss yesterday. I only wish he'd been sacked in Tom Brady's place. 

I am SO glad someone beat the Patriots and I am SO glad it happened the way it did. 16-0 doesn't mean diddly squat when you can't even show up to play at the Super Bowl._

 
its 18-0 not 16-0.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 7, 2008)

16-0 for regular season.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 7, 2008)

I didn't find that game boring at all. In fact that was one of the best Super Bowls I have ever seen.  I'm not really a fan of the Giants but I absolutely loathe the Patriots. So when Eli narrowly escaped a sack, that crazy catch that David Tyree made, and then the throw to Plaxico Burress for the touchdown, I sounded just like a fan. 

It was the commercials that were boring. The commercials were seriously LAME this year. I was wishing halfway through that we wren't on real-time (I have a DVR) so I could fast-forward through all of that crap so I could get back to the game.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 19, 2008)

That's his karma for being being a shitty father.

Being a New Yorker, I was THRILLED to see the Giants win.


----------

